# My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius



## Epilio

Hi 

I'm trying to translate a memorable quote from Gladiator. Here is:



> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.



And my translation:



> *Nomen mihi est Maximus Decimus Meridius, praefectus Exercituum Borei, Praefectus Legionum Felicum, fidelis minister veri imperatoris Marci Aurelii. Pater filii occisus est, coniux uxoris occisa est. Et consequam meam ultionem in hac vita aut postera.*



It's wrong?.

Greetings


----------



## Fred_C

Nomen mihi est Maximus Decimus Meridius, praefectus Exercituum Borei, Praefectus Legionum Felicum, fidelis minister veri imperatoris Marci Aurelii. Pater filii occisus est*occisi*, coniux uxoris occisa est*occisae*. Et consequam _consequa*r* (vel assequa*r*)_ meam ultionem in hac vita aut postera.


----------



## Epilio

Thank you 

_Consequar_ is passive, isn't it?. Why do you use the passive mood instead of the active one?. Its translation is _I will be reached/achieved_ (Je serai obtenu/atteint (?)) if I'm not wrong. Shouldn't be _consequetur_ in utilizing the passive mood (_my vengeance will be achieved_)?.


----------



## brian

They both come from the verb _sequo*r*_, "I follow," which is deponent. That means it looks passive (acts like a passive verb), but has an active meaning.


----------



## Cagey

As Brian says, sequor looks like a passive verb and is conjugated as a passive verb. To expand a bit, the fact that it is active in meaning means that it _can take a direct object_; in this way a deponent is unlike a passive verb.


----------



## Epilio

Ok. I checked it out through verbix, but I guess they erred (well, this is not the first time they conjugate wrongly) or maybe me.

Thanks


----------



## brian

Ah, no--it should be conjugated like a passive verb. See here.

In fact, that site even conjugates _sequor_ wrong. I suppose the program simply follows a paradigm--and gives all theoretically sound possibilities--and it's up to you to know whether the verb is deponent or not.


----------



## Cagey

Epilio said:


> Ok. I checked it out through verbix, but I guess they erred (well, this is not the first time they conjugate wrongly) or maybe me.
> 
> Thanks


For verbs that have both active and passive forms, such as amo, both forms are in dark black. For deponent verbs, the active forms are light gray and the deponent (passive) forms are black.  I suspect that this is supposed to indicate that the active forms in gray do not actually exist, but this is the pattern they would follow if they did.  They include the active forms as a model for other similar verbs that do exist in both active and passive voices.

If that is their system, it would be better to note it on the page.


----------



## brian

Ah you're right. Good eye!


----------

